# ComCon 100



## Rudi (30 Juni 2007)

Hat noch einer Dokumentation für Berthel ComCon 100 ?
Oder evtl. einen Link dafür. Kann leider auch bei Berthel GmbH nichts finden.
Danke Rudi


----------



## thomass5 (1 Juli 2007)

HAllo,
irgendwo könnte ich noch ein Exemplar von der DOKU in Papierform haben.
Frag mal bei Berthel nach, deren Kundenservice ist eigentlich hervorragend und dort bekommst Du die Dokus bestimmt per Mail.Ich werde trotzdem mal schauen, wo der Ordner ist.
Thomas


----------



## Rudi (2 Juli 2007)

*ComCon*

Hallo,
Der Tip mit dem Kundenservice von Berthel war gut.
Sehr schnelle Antwort. Solchen Service ist man heutzutage gar nicht mehr gewöhnt. Aber man sieht es gibt ihn doch noch.


----------



## Tom_1 (22 April 2011)

*ComCon100*

Hallo,

haben eine ComCon100 heute bekommen, die kann man ja mit S5 programmieren, stimmt das ???

Da ist aber auch noch vorne ein Display drauf, und wir würden auch noch die Software benötigen!!! Die Software müsste "MasGen" heißen, hat die jemand von euch und kann mir die ev. schicken??


----------



## thomass5 (22 April 2011)

Hallo, 
die 100er konnte/kann mit Step5 programmiert werden. Die Schnittstelle ist aber glaube ich passiv, d.h. Mit einem Siemens-PG mit aktiver Schnittstelle kannst du es programieren aber ein Schnittstellenadapter, welcher seine Energie aus der CPU bezieht funktioniert nur mit einem entsprechenden Zwischenstecker,  welcher die Spannungsversorgung übernimmt. Der Service hilft bestimmt auch hier umgehend weiter.

Wegen der Software solltest du mal beim Service anfragen, die sind wirklich kompetent und fix. Irgendwo hab ich sie bestimmt noch in einer uralten Datensicherung incl. Schaltplan rumliegen. Die war damals frei zum runterladen.  Das erste und letzte mal, wo ich an einer ComCon geschraubt habe ist mittlerweile mindestens 10 Jahre her und sie läuft glaube ich immer noch.

Thomas


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 April 2011)

Tom_1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> Die Software müsste "MasGen" heißen, hat die jemand von euch und kann mir die ev. schicken??



Ich habe eher "Quick Menü" in Erinnerung:

http://www.berthel-gmbh.com/files/MASGENHB.pdf

tztz ... irgendwie doch MASGEN*.*


----------

